# Buti na lang kasali ako



## Reflections

Please help me translate this:

  Lol ,, buti nlng ksali aq james ,, lol


----------



## DotterKat

Reflections said:


> Please help me translate this:
> 
> Lol ,, buti nlng (na lang) ksali (kasali) aq (ako) James ,, lol



(Lol), _it's a good thing that I'm included, James _(lol).


----------



## Reflections

Thanks dotterkat


----------

